# Mua máy nước nóng trực tiếp hay bình nóng lạnh gián tiếp?



## Ottowa (2/5/22)

Giữa thị trường vô vàn các dòng máy nước nóng, bạn đang phân vân không biết lựa chọn dòng máy nào vừa tiện dụng lại an toàn với gia đình? Bài viết sẽ đưa ra những so sánh máy nước nóng gián tiếp và trực tiếp để giúp bạn có cái nhìn tổng quát, từ đó tìm được dòng máy phù hợp với nhu cầu của mình nhất.
Trên thị trường hiện nay chia làm hai dòng máy nước nóng. Đó là máy nước nóng trực tiếp và máy nước nóng gián tiếp. Trước khi đem chúng lên bàn cân so sánh, cùng tìm hiểu nguyên lý hoạt động và từng ưu nhược điểm của hai loại bình nóng lạnh này nhé!

Ưu nhược điểm của máy nước nóng trực tiếp

Máy nước nóng trực tiếp là gì?

Máy nước nóng trực tiếp hiểu đơn giản là loại máy tạo ra nguồn nước nóng nhanh chóng ngay sau khi bật mà người dùng không cần chờ đợi lâu. Máy hoạt động theo nguyên lý làm nóng nước bằng thanh điện trở. Máy làm nóng trực tiếp không cần đến bình chứa dự trữ, nước nóng được chuyển trực tiếp ra vòi để có thể sử dụng ngay lập tức.






Do đó, máy nước nóng trực tiếp có hình dáng khá nhỏ gọn. Bên ngoài chúng cấu tạo bởi vỏ máy, vòi sen, nút điều chỉnh nhiệt độ, cầu giao chống giật ELCB, van khóa nước, van điều chỉnh lưu lượng nước ra, các đèn báo, giá đỡ vòi sen,… Cấu tạo bên trong là các hệ thống cảm biến về lưu lượng nước, nhiệt độ, hệ thống chống giật, rơ le nhiệt, các bộ lọc…

Ưu điểm của máy nước nóng trực tiếp

Bình nóng lạnh trực tiếp gồm những ưu điểm như sau:

Người dùng không cần chờ đợi nước nóng mà có thể dùng luôn vì nước được làm nóng theo cơ chế nóng trực tiếp bằng thanh điện trở, không qua bình chứa.

Thiết kế máy nước nóng trực tiếp nhỏ gọn, một số loại máy có bình trữ nhưng kích thước thường rất nhỏ.
Việc lắp đặt đơn giản, dễ dàng.

Mẫu mã đa dạng, người dùng thoải mái lựa chọn.

An toàn cho người sử dụng bởi máy nước nóng trực tiếp thường được trang bị nhiều cơ chế bảo vệ như hệ thống chống giật ELCB, cảm biến nhiệt và lưu lượng nước.

Nhược điểm của máy nước nóng trực tiếp

Bên cạnh những ưu điểm, khi lắp máy nước nóng trực tiếp, gia chủ cần lưu ý một số vấn đề sau:

Khu vực lắp máy nước nóng trực tiếp cần có áp lực nước lớn và điện áp ổn định để máy vận hành được tốt nhất.

Nhiệt độ làm nóng của máy giới hạn trong khoảng 55 độ C nên không phù hợp ở một số môi trường có nền nhiệt quá lạnh.

Thông thường máy nước nóng trực tiếp có nhiệt độ làm nóng trong khoảng 45 – 55 độ C nên không phù hợp với môi trường có nhiệt độ quá lạnh.

>>> Xem thêm: So sánh máy nước nóng gián tiếp và trực tiếp: Cái nào tốt?


----------

